# Mortdecai: Movie



## Denise1952 (Jan 9, 2015)

I think this is going to be good.  They spoil by showing the best parts of movies sometimes, but I suspect it is still going to be a hoot.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3045616/

If you are a Johnny Depp fan, you may be interested Gweneth Paltrow looks to have a fun part as well


----------



## kcvet (Jan 9, 2015)

has a touch of the pink panther


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh I can't agree more.  I thought that today when I saw the preview.  It's refreshing compared to some movies they've put out recently.  Johnny Depp is weird to me, but he makes an amazing character!


----------

